# Medal Prizes?



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in charge of buying prizes for the Equitation Medals our H/J assoc gives out at our year end awards. Coolers and fancy halters are always good... but does anyone have any other creative ideas? We usually give out customized tack carrying cases (bridle bags, saddle bags, etc) for year end awards so I want to avoid that genre. Ideas?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

upnover said:


> I'm in charge of buying prizes for the Equitation Medals our H/J assoc gives out at our year end awards. Coolers and fancy halters are always good... but does anyone have any other creative ideas? We usually give out customized tack carrying cases (bridle bags, saddle bags, etc) for year end awards so I want to avoid that genre. Ideas?


Other Finals I've been to have given out small tack boxes with the medal name on it. Jackets with the medal name on it and the rider's name on it, visors, trophys, actual medals,


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

well they're already getting a large silver plated platter that will have their name engraved on it. so the prize (hopefully not trophy like) will be something on top of that. and since we don't know who's going to win i hate to get something that needs a size (ie: jacket or any type of clothing) i do like the small tack box idea though! 

any other ideas?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

What about saddle pads embroidered with the class/championship they won? Gift certificates to the best tack store in the area? I know that NMHJA gave out director's chairs with the NMHJA logo and "Reserve Champion" on them for the RC in each division. They were kind of cool because you can use them at shows for seating but also kind of lame.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I know you said that it was year end but are any shows schedualed for next year already? What about a free stalling for a weekend at a show or a free entry for a weekend? It is something that can be used and fits all!!! Just a thought.


----------

